# Ringo, My Friend Forever



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

I lost my buddy Ringo this morning. He was just over seven years old.

He had been diagnosed with CRF in February of 2010. An x-ray revealed his kidneys were way too small. This was probably a birth defect.

In the past week Ringo had stopped eating, then he lost his energy to do anything. I thought maybe it was a side effect of the Procrit he had just started taking for anemia. He stopped letting me assist feed him, which had been very easy to do in the past.

I took Ringo in to the vet this morning and the Doctor did some blood tests and told me it was the end. I was up with him last night and he was a wreck. His head was jerking around, he could not stand or walk, he would thrash and dry heave at times.

When I arrived I tried to stay composed but I lost it and had to write down what I wanted, which was essentially "if there's anything that can be done, let's do it; if he's not in pain I'll take him home." After discussing with the doctor I decided putting him to sleep was the best option.

The receptionist asked for my debit card to settle things so I could just leave when Ringo was gone. I'm sure they didn't want me standing at the receptionist's desk bawling. A lot of the staff and even the vet cried. They definitely care about your pet at NVAC.

The vet tech brought Ringo back in with a needle in his leg to put him down, and set him on the table.

Then, the door opened, and in walked the receptionist. My debit card was declined.

I knew I had more than enough to pay the amount required, so I excused myself and attempted to use my phone. No service.

I had to use the receptionist's phone to call Bank Of America, who told me my debit card had been suspended due to suspicious activity. I don't have any credit cards. The receptionist told me it was o.k., we could settle it later.

The vet administered the dosage, and I cried, kissed him, told him he was my baby and how much I was going to miss having him by my side. Then I thanked the vet for her help. She made a paw print on a medallion for me. I walked out and stood outside the vet's office.

I called my ex and told her. She called the vet and paid the bill. 

Then my cell phone started working again. I called Bank Of America. The "suspicious activity" was the transaction at the veterinarian. How this transition was "suspicious" when I have at least a dozen purchases on this card at the vet is beyond me, but it really ruined a poignant, emotional moment between my best friend and me.

Ringo was the first pet I ever had as an adult. My ex and I wanted a dog, but with our work schedules we figured a cat would be a better fit.

Not only was that the right decision, I soon couldn't remember what life was like without him. He was so smart and playful, he loved to sprint after paper balls I'd fling around the apartment. 

He would follow me everywhere. Whether I went to bed or to the bathroom, he was right there. He frequently slept on my chest and continued to do so until Tuesday night.

About three years ago I was having a nightmare. I was at the end of a dark, medieval stone hallway and people were coming to get me. I could see their shadows coming in the flickering light. I didn't know who they were, but I was scared to death. Then I felt something furry grinding into my chest.

In my dream I thought, "Ringo!"

Then I knew I was dreaming, and I started to awaken, and sure enough, Ringo was grinding his head into my chest. He was there to rescue me when I needed help in dreamland.

Ringo had a bad habit of chewing through electrical cords when he was younger. My ex bought "Bitter Apple Spray" but to him that was just extra flavor. However I wish he were still here to chew through and ruin everything I own.

He loved to stand between the keyboard and the screen when I had a desktop.

I loved him and I was more responsible at caring for him than anything else I'd ever cared about.

When it comes time for me pass on as well, all I want is to have my buddy by my side for all eternity.

I'm going to be pet free for a while. I will rescue and adopt possibly up to two more cats, but just not yet.

Thanks for listening,

Brian


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I know how you feel.
I bought a copy of 
"Kingdom of Heart" A Pet loss Journal and it's helped me greatly.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Brian, I'm so sorry for you and the loss of your beloved Ringo.  It's too bad so much had to go on at the vet while you were trying to send him on his way.

I totally understand when you said you had to write down what you wanted. I went over and over it in my mind before I went to the vet this Wednesday to leave my girl, Ellie. I just wanted to be able to say it without breaking down, but of course I wasn't able to. 

I hope you can find some comfort in the fact that Ringo had a great life because of you, and he's very lucky to have had you to help him make that last journey.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

With my Samantha everything happened so fast it just seemed like a nightmare I couldn't wake up from.
Even though she was 16 she seemed healthy, we had our usual bedtime activities, me reading in bed with Samantha nibbling and licking my fingers.
Then the next day she wasn't waiting for breakfast, she was still in the closet sleeping but seemed fine so I wasn't too concerned.
Then at 4 pm I cam in from working in the garage to find her lying in the middle of the floor in great distress.
Rushed her to the vet and after a bunch of expensive test it was shown she had tumor around her spleen and in her intestines.
In a single day my beautiful baby had gone from alert and frisky cat too old and feeble.
I could bear to put her though surgery for a little more time wracked with pain and discomfort.
I made the decision and they brought her to me wrapped in a blanket, we sent about 10 minutes together for one last time.
She wasn't herself, I told her howmuch I loved her and would miss her but it was okay for her to go.
The vet came in and administer the shots through the catheter in her leg, she died peacefully in my arms.
They put her in a box for me to take home, the next day I showed her body to Little Chiquita so she would have some closure, she sniffed the body.
I buried her under the front window where she used to wait for Papa to come home, I read from the Book of Psalms.
Later that night I had second thought about having her grave in my front yard, I may have to move and I couldn't bear to leave her behind to be dug up accidentally.
I dug up her box the next day and took her to be cremated, I set up a shrine on my mantle.
Some day I may dispose of her ashes if I find the right time of place or just wait till I pass to then our ashed can be spread some where together.
She was a better friend then any human female I've known.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys.

I am getting Ringo's ashes back as well.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Brian,

I'm sorry. atback


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Clutch, so sorry for your loss. Reading about your precious Ringo brought tears to my eyes. Last year, I also lost my first cat, Pumpkin Patch to kidney failure. I cremated her and I talk to her every day. Even though she is not physically here, I always feel her presence. Here is a pic of the custom made urn I got in her honor. An artist made it based on a a few pictures I sent her of my cat.












This was my Pumpkin Patch real pic


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear.  You did a great job taking care of him. I just lost my Apple snail last week and the flowers( ow dead) are still there where I buried her.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Ah...Kittywitty,

Pumpkin Patch sure looks like a sweet girl...what a sweet and kind face she had!! 

Im sorry for your loss


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

It has been a very tough and emotional last few days.

I had so much work to do last week. I'm a rural child abuse investigator and immediately following Ringo's death my after-hours on-call week begun.

Of course I was bombarded with P-1 (respond within two hours, most urgent) child abuse reports including two back-to-back reports that kept me out until 4am on July 4th.

On Thursday night, I had a very long and vivid dream. I've forgotten most of what I dreamt but I still remember in that dream petting Ringo and thinking that I couldn't feel his bones any more, that he felt like the happy healthy cat he was for most of his short life. That saddens me more than anything and I'm crying all over my keyboard just typing that.

When I got home from work yesterday I had a letter in the mail from my vet signed by Ringo's vet and all of her staff, with a copy of the Rainbow Bridge. It was very kind of them.

It might be a while before I get another pet.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Clutch said:


> It has been a very tough and emotional last few days.
> 
> I had so much work to do last week. I'm a rural child abuse investigator and immediately following Ringo's death my after-hours on-call week begun.
> 
> ...


My greatest comfort has been my other cat Chiquita.
Her and Samantha were never buddies in spite of my best efforts, I always felt it was sad, their lives would have been better if they were friends.
I showed Chiquita Samantha's body and she sniffed it, I wanted her to know that Samantha was gone forever.
Chiquita is very happy being the only child now, I don't hold that against her, she's 12 years old and I want her to enjoy the rest of her life.
I'd like to have a house full of cats, I envy those who do have multiple cats who get along.
I'm pretty sure Chiquita wouldn't tolerate another cat and it wouldn't be fair to her.
When the pupil is ready the teacher will appear, when you are ready another cat will choose you.
Meme a cat the girls at the office rescued chose me to be her person and I had no choice in the matter, I was helpless to her unconditional love.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Just a note to say sorry for your loss of your dear friend Ringo - how cool that he has come to check in with you via your dreams. I am sure you will always feel connected to him...

Fran


----------

